# Were sorry all our ATV's are busy! Please come back again.



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

tymusic Next time there's a debate over the Tractor Vs ATV debate the proof is right here everyone's out riding.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

mines getting fixed right now i rolled mine this pastweekend but the weekend before i rolled it i went mudding heres a few pics and yes the cavilear went mudding because next day it went to the scrap yard the bike is a 2007 kawasaki brute force 650i vtwin with hmf pipe and aftermarket rims


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

looks like that Kawasaki and Cavalier are going to have little "Kawaliers" in about 9 months...

Buck


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

Medically if you study the pictures the ATV is recieving


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I can official say I rolled mine. Not, really basically i just tipped it on its side but it was kind of flipped. I killed it before it over turned completely so it would be all weird inside the motor, and man was it weird. It happened so fast but yet so slow. I remember thinking about my feet and legs and telling myself to move them as I did and it felt like forever but, seeing the headlights in the air and then it was all over felt like under a second. Oh well all is good, pushed her back over and fired right up, no hesitation at all!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Kawasakiwesport. lol nice pics


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

when i take it back out either this weekend or nextweekend ill get mroe pics of it got it torn appart right now jetting the carbs on it


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

how many times did you have to pull the car out of the mud??


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

um i would say we pulled it out about 4 times it didnt go in all the big holes just a few of the big ones


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's one of me and the boy driving around the dreaded Beach Ball that has a sprinkler built into it,










My Plowing partner Pretty Much Stuck in the Crick down There,

Way to Go Jay,









Another of Jay Stuck,









Dont Think you can Make it through the Mud, Just Know you Can,









Sublime out


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, I like driving through that grassy swamp stuff


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Great pics. Looks like fun. My only advice would be to make sure you wash the moving parts good when you get done. I use to go through brake pads pretty quick in the mud because of the dirt wearing them out. Brake pads should last the life of the quad and they are priced like it.


----------

